# Sell NFTs of your work



## usernamed (12 mo ago)

Hi, there is a new service called Fabriik X where you can submit your artwork, they will mint them as NFTs and you can choose the price...its free but they need to be submitted by January 21st): 

*FabriikX*: preview unveiling *from 25th January,* the platform will be a uniquely created and curated NFT marketplace, that brings together amateurs, enthusiasts, and professionals in the world of digital collectibles.

Cheers, 
usernamed


----------



## UndatedRecords (Oct 28, 2021)

Interesting. Can you tell us any more?


----------



## usernamed (12 mo ago)

UndatedRecords said:


> Interesting. Can you tell us any more?


I found it pretty easy from that link above - the only thing you do need is a MoneyButton.com account for payment (you don't need to deposit anything though).


----------



## MelwinPhilip (Jan 10, 2022)

If you are thinking about investing in NFTs, there are certain things you should keep in your mind. You will be able to evaluate the NFTs better if you comprehend the NFT ecosystem properly and know what is going on! So do your proper research and find out the best NFT projects in 2022. Doing research will open your eyes to quickly determine the NFT that will be a valuable collectible in the future.

Checkout the Upcoming NFT Drops

The above NFT calendar highlights the most significant drops and demonstrating how to purchase NFTs today – at a reasonable cost!


----------

